# Reloj digital con displays 7 seg. multiplexados



## Juan Urquiza (Nov 14, 2012)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad que bastante principiante en técnicas digitales... Necesito armar un reloj digital (en formato 0-24 hs) para esta materia, usando contadores (4029 puede ser? sino que alguien me corrija), 4 displays 7 segmentos (horas y minutos) los cuales deben estar multiplexados, y el pulso debe ser generado por un 555... Revisando el foro, encontré este circuito, que si bien funciona necesitaría que alguien me ayudara con el multiplexado de los displays. Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos!


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 14, 2012)

Hola Juan Urquiza

Te sugiero que utilizas el contador 4029 pues para hasta poner a tiempo el reloj sería mucho más fácil.

En el circuito contenido en el .ZIP que adjuntaste hay algunas cosas por mejorar.
No es prudente conectar 2 o más salidas a un solo punto. Es el caso de la salida del 555 que al mover el conmutador se conecta a una Q del contador según el botón que se presione.
Es un tanto difícil el poner a tiempo el reloj con el método utilizado en el circuito que adjuntaste.
Todo ello aunado a las deficiencias que tiene el simulador LiveWire.

El truco para hacer un sistema múltiplex es encender un Display por un periodo corto de tiempo luego apagarlo y encender el que sigue. Y así hasta completar los 4 de tu reloj.
Todos los segmentos de todos los Display’s se conectan en paralelo a excepción de común sea ánodo o cátodo.
Así que se utiliza un solo decodificador BCD a 7 Segmentos (4511) y un solo grupo de resistencias limitadoras de corriente para los segmentos en los Display’s.

Se requieren, además 4 IC’s llamados selectores de datos (4512) que al hacer su trabajo seleccionaran los cuatro BIT’s de cada contador a diferente tiempo, por ejemplo:
4 BIT’s del contador de unidades de minutos. En T0.
4 BIT’s del contador de decenas de minutos. En T1.
4 BIT’s del contador de unidades de horas. En T2.
4 BIT’s del contador de decenas de horas. En T3.

Al mismo tiempo se habilita el común de cada Display por medio de un contador Jonson (4017) y un transistor así:
Display unidades de minutos en T0.
Display Decenas de minuto en T1.
Display unidades de hora en T2.
Display decenas de hora en T3

Como la velocidad con la que se seleccionan los 4 BIT’s de cada contador y la habilitación de cada Display es, digamos, muy alta, pareciera que todos los Display’s están encendidos. Sin embargo uno a la vez está encendido.

Se requieren 2 bases de tiempo las cuales las puedes realizar con el 555.
Uno es para el sistema múltiplex que pudiera tenes una frecuencia de 2Khz.
La otra es para el propio reloj que debería ser de 1Hz.

Analiza el circuito que te estoy adjuntando comprimido en el .ZIP.
Nota que le falta la circuiteria para el contador de los minutos. Éste debe contar de 00 a 59, al siguiente pulso debe cambiar a 00 y el de las horas contar +1.
Al contador de las horas también le falta la circuiteria para contar de 00 01 02...... 09 10 11 12 13.... 19 20 21 22 23 00 01 Etc.
Como ya te mencioné, el LiveWire deja mucho que desear, corre el circuito que te adjunté, nota que enciende un número en cada Display pero no el correspondiente. Aumenta la capacidad de C1 del 555 IC11, digamos a 100uF y corre la simulación. Nota ahora que sí corresponden los datos de el contador en turno con el número en el Display correspondiente.
Esta es una deficiencia del LiveWire que no podrás eliminar con nada. Sin embargo el circuito está hecho para que “Multiplexee” las 4 cifras de tu reloj.

En el mismo circuito adjunto viene un ejemplo de cómo programar los contadores para poner a tiempo el reloj. Es solo para el contador de decenas de horas. Algo similar se debe hacer con los restantes contadores aunado a la circuiteria que les falta para contar como reloj.

Si tengo un tiempo haré el circuito en el simulador ISIS de Proteus en el cual si se notará la multiplexacion correctamente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Juan Urquiza (Nov 14, 2012)

Muchísimas gracias por responder, y en especial por tu tiempo! Espero poder ponerlo en funcionamiento, es exactamente lo que el profesor nos pidió. De nuevo muchas gracias! Saludos!


----------



## Cody (Nov 17, 2012)

Oye es justo eso lo que andaba buscando,me podrias ayudar con un poco mas de detalle,soy algo nuevo en eso,solo que tambn requiero hacer los segundos


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola Cody

Ya desempacaste el archivo comprimido en el ZIP que adjunté en mi mensaje #2 ???.

En el es muy fácil agregar lo de los segundos.
Básate en la imagen que te adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Cody (Nov 17, 2012)

Si ya baje el archivo de echo lo ando checando,ahora mismo bajo el otro archivo,pero lo que no me queda muy claro es como hacerlo contar correctamente,me podrias ayudar???


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola Cody

Dices: pero lo que no me queda muy claro es como hacerlo contar correctamente.

Creo que te refieres al 555 que genera los pulsos para el Reloj.
Esto sí se me pasó en mi mensaje anterior.

Indaga en Google.com por un programa para PC con el cual se calculan los condensadores y resistencias para una frecuencia dada.

O ve si sirve el que te estoy adjuntando; desempácalo e instálalo en tu PC.
Actualmente hay otros mejores buscando en Google.com

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## charls80211 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hola a todos. yo quiero hacer un reloj pero como me gusta complicarme la vida un poco pues me toca vuscar soluciones a mis dudas, resulta que el display que quiero usar para el reloj es un display de 2 digitos el cual estan multiplexados. mi duda es como hago para separarlos y poser hacerlos que cuenten uno por su cuenta hasta donde yo quiera y el otro inicie en otra numeracion. mis herramientas son. un display led 7seg MPX2, decodificador 7 segmentos 7447, un contador 74192 descendente ascendente de 4 bit. 
lo tengo montado pero no logro separar el conteo entre los display. 

agradeceria cualquier comentario. y ahora mismo cuelgo lo que tengo en mente.

gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 26, 2013)

Si se hace con lógica discreta no veo ventaja alguna a multiplexar y si bastantes inconvenientes


----------



## charls80211 (Nov 26, 2013)

yo como soy cabezon, se me ocurrio hacerlo asi tal cual, se que hay otras maneras yo anteriormente y con vuestra ayuda hice uno de 12 horas, con bcd 7 segmentos y el mismo contador. pero ahora como comente anteriormente se me ocurrio esta idea de hacerlo asi, no se si sera posible lo que quiero conseguir.  he estado anoche intentando separar la numeracion y no puedo.. no de momento pero se que terminare haciendolo. pero para poder avanzar un poco por eso acudo a estos medios y ver si me dan ideas para poder logar el objetivo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 26, 2013)

Hola charls80211

Creo que lo primero que debes hacer es que los contadores 74192 cuenten como tu lo deseas.
Se ve que le has estado batallando mucho por la cantidad de circuitos que has adjuntado.

Una vez que logres hacer funcionar a los contadores conectas el 74157 a los contadores.
Las Q’s del contador cuyo número debe aparecer en el Display de la izquierda irían conectadas a: 1A, 2A, 3A y 4A. respectivamente.
Por consecuencia las otras Q’s del otro contador irían conectadas a: 1B, 2B, 3B y 4B. respectivamente.

Puesto que solo utilizas un solo 74157 su entrada de control E(15) se conecta a tierra(Gnd, Masa) para que sus salidas 1Y, 2Y, 3Y, y 4Y siempre estén habilitadas. A estas salidas se conecta un decodificador 7447 por sus entradas A, B, C y D. respectivamente. 
Las entradas de control de este decodificador nombradas RBI y LT se conectan al Vcc para que sean falsas.

Ahora el Display que es del tipo, vamos a llamarlo, multiplexado de 2 dígitos:
Las salidas del decodificador 7447 desde la “A” hasta la “G” se conectan respectivamente al Display.
Sabrás o has notado que para encender uno de los Dígitos del Display su entrada común debe ser nivel alto.
Así que para encender(Habilitar) el Dígito de a izquierda debes hacer nivel alto la entrada de control “1” mientras que la entrada “2” debe permanecer en nivel bajo. Aquí requieres un inversor 7404 para lograr ese efecto.

La salida del inversor se conecta a la entrada 1 del Display y la entrada, del inversor, se conecta a la entrada 2 del Display. A esta misma entrada del inversor se conecta la salida de un generador de pulsos para, por medio de él, seleccionar el dígito de la izquierda o el de la derecha en el Display.

Como las Q’s del contador cuyo número debe aparecer en el Display de la izquierda las conectamos, anteriormente, a las entradas A’s del 74157 su entrada A(Testada)/B se conecta a la entrada del inversor.
Así que cuando el generador de pulsos tenga un nivel bajo se seleccionarán las entradas A’s y se mostrarán en las salida Y’s  de este 74157 las cuales están conectadas al decodificador 7447.
Cuando la salida del generador de pulsos sea nivel alto se seleccionarán las entradas B’s y se mostrarán en las salidas Y’s.

Fácil. . . No ??

La frecuencia del generador de pulsos la puedes ajustar a un ritmo bajo; digamos a 1 Hz. Para que logres ver como irían apareciendo los números en los Dígitos del Display.
Cuando veas que todo funciona correctamente puedes ajustar la frecuencia del generador de pulsos a una frecuencia alta, digamos a 60 Hz.
*Ojo:* *En la simulación* no funcionará correctamente este paso pues todos los simuladores tienen sus limitaciones.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## charls80211 (Dic 23, 2013)

Hola a todos..
finalmente logre hacer lo que queria y como lo queria, me ha costado pero fue satisfactorio el resultado.. os dejo el esquema para quien le interese y como consulta, ya que yo a veces tambien busco esquemas y pocas veces encuentro respuestas a mis dudas.. pues aqui esta mi aporte.
muchas gracias a todos los que me contestasteis. este foro es de los mejorcito en tantos de los que me he suscrito. saludos y aqui os lo dejo.


----------



## miguelus (Dic 25, 2013)

Buenos días y feliz Navidad 

Buen diseño charls80211  pero lo veo algo lioso, no se distinguen los componentes 

No veo mucho sentido hacer un Reloj Multiplexado con CI ya que require más CI que haciéndolo de la forma " Tradicional"

Como a mi, también me gusta (en ocasiones) hacer locuras :loco: aquí os dejo un Reloj Multiplexado.

Está simulado con Proteus

Sal U2


----------



## miguelus (Dic 26, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días y feliz Navidad
> 
> Buen diseño charls80211  pero lo veo algo lioso, no se distinguen los componentes
> 
> ...



Por un pequeño error en el Reloj, subo el archivo corregido.

Sal U2


----------

